# LD wife intervention group



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

I nominate the following TAM members to become part of the "TAM LD wife intervention group"!

Thecuriouswife
Anonpink
Faithfulwife
Simplyamorous
Southernwife
Scarletbegonias
Hailey2009
Created2write

:allhail:

My selections were based on the sexual openness and positive attitude of these (hopefully) women as seen repeatedly in their posts. Congratulations :smthumbup:


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yea!!! Someone likes me!!!!!

Thats quite a group you've got there... I'm honored!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Great choices. All classy ladies!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

Created2Write is also a wise woman, wise beyond her years..


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

the only problem is the ld wife has to want to try if not all is just a loss cause.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 4, 2010)

john_lord_b3 said:


> Created2Write is also a wise woman, wise beyond her years..


Good call, I was looking for her but didn't remember her sn, will likely add.
Chillymorn is likely right, not only does the LD have to want to change, but they have to admit they have a problem to begin with.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm honored to be classified with these ladies. 

I don't think I'm even close to their level, but I'll take the compliment. haha.


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm honored to be classified with these ladies. 

I don't think I'm even close to their level, but I'll take the compliment. haha.


----------

